# Heiß! Weihnachts-Clip der Victoria's Secret-Engel



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*So sexy kann Werbung sein
Heiß! Weihnachts-Clip der Victoria's Secret-Engel​*
Dieses Weihnachten wird heiß! Die Engel von Victoria's Secret sind ja schon auf den alljählichen Fashion-Shows des Unterwäsche-Labels mehr als nur sexy Hingucker. Und das sich die Models nicht nur auf dem Laufsteg sehr gut präsentieren können, bewiesen sie ja bereits bei ihrer „Interpretation“ von Katy Perrys (26) „Firework“. Für den diesjährigen Weihnachtsspot ihres Arbeitgebers versammelten sich die Mädels erneut – und heraus kam ein sehr sexy Werbe-Clip.

Und dafür war nicht irgendein x-beliebiger Regisseur verantwortlich. Michael Bay (45), der bereits Filme wie Bad Boys, Transformers und Armageddon drehte, setzte die Mädels hier ganz besonders reizvoll in Szene. Und Adriana Lima (29), Candice Swanepoel (22), Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (23) und ihre Kolleginnen fühlten sich vor der Kamera auch sichtlich wohl.
*
Auf den Geschmack gekommen? 
Dann seht euch hier den heißen Clip der Engel an:*

​


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

:drip:  :thx: für den Clip!


----------

